# What's a good (small) safe?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

For a handgun I want to stash on the first floor. Thanks ahead.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While safes are great, how long will it take you to get to your firearm if you need it, now? I use something like this.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

There's about four different directions you can go with this, Annie, depending on your circumstance and desired outcome. You said "stash", and "first floor", so I will make a flagrant assumptions - you have a proper safe in the basement (or in the second floor master bedroom). I'm going to further assume that you want to deter or delay the theft of said stashed gun. Paraquack has provided a picture of something we'd all like to have, but it has a huge flaw. It's made out of wood, and it's about as obvious a place for a gun (to any half-assed thief) as behind the door, or under the bed. A thief would have your gun rather quickly. There are some models of that sort of really cool storage that are reinforced, and would delay a thief long enough to save your guns. Here's the rest of your options:

-A simple lock box from Hornady, stack-on, or browning.
Pros - Cheap ($20-$50), easy to use and securable
Cons - have to know where a key is, and hiding it futile. a good thief will find your key in less than 30 seconds

- A Biometric triggered safe from Sentury or lock-down
Pros - pretty fast, no key required, securable
Cons - Most are NOISY! they make a loud whirring and clunk when opening, tipping you off to the bad guys. Unreliable - In the excitement of the moment, you may have hot sweaty fingers that it won't recognize. Expensive ($150-$350)

- Keyless combo safe from sentury, browning or lock down
Pros - fast, no key required, RELIABLE, securable
Cons - None

So there you have it. That said, here's my recommendation. Browning PV500 Available for $89.99 (closeout) at Optics planet:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Jem yes, the safe is in the master bedroom area. 

I need a place to stash a handgun when I'm not home. I don't want to leave it laying around. Even if it's hidden, I want it locked up. 

Your suggestion looks good, thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> While safes are great, how long will it take you to get to your firearm if you need it, now? I use something like this.
> View attachment 113758


Nice, and I totally agree: the time element matters. When I'm home, I keep a handgun within easy reach.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Nice, and I totally agree: the time element matters. When I'm home, I keep a handgun within easy reach.


Annie

There are a number of small handgun safes that are easily concealed and easy to access. Don't get one that supposedly reads your fingerprint, they do not work all the time.
I've got one in each area of the house, all with the same combination all are bolted to a fixture. Batteries need changing every year.

Good luck


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LIBERTY-SAFE-HD-200-Handgun-Vault-Gray-Marble-8-40-lb-Steel/48630160?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=101013400&adid=22222222223000000000&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=m&wl3=10352200394&wl4=pla-1103028060075&wl5=&wl6=&wl7=&wl10=Walmart&wl11=Online&wl12=48630160_10001032778&wl14=liberty%20small%20home%20safes&veh=sem&msclkid=d7b4cda7dc04154647ccad467b79e1dd&gclid=d7b4cda7dc04154647ccad467b79e1dd&gclsrc=3p.ds


I have this model from Liberty. 4 button and keyed entry. Big enough for a handgun and more. 
BoF


----------



## 98G (2 mo ago)

Annie said:


> For a handgun I want to stash on the first floor. Thanks ahead.


A GSA security container bolted down. Not fast to access, but _SECURE_.


----------

